# River of Ducks



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Andy (Mar 2, 2011)

That's riduckulous.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 2, 2011)

"It's like ridiculous day down at the deli... when prices were so low they were ridiculous." ~ Cleveland Brown, _Family Guy_


----------

